# No disk information through ataidle



## barbz127 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Im setting up my new zfs server and trying to get my disks to display serial/model information through ataidle (as apposed to smartctl which does work).

The disks are connected to a LSI controller using MPS.

Any ideas how to make my disk display some information?

#ataidle /dev/da0
Model:			
Serial:			
Firmware Rev:		
ATA revision:		unknown/pre ATA-2
LBA 48:			no
Geometry:		0 cyls, 0 heads, 0 spt
Capacity:		0MB
SMART Supported: 	no
Write Cache Supported: 	no
APM Supported: 		no
AAM Supported: 		no

Output of camcontrol inquiry is:
#camcontrol inquiry da0
pass0: <ATA SAMSUNG HD103SJ 0001> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device 
pass0: Serial Number S246J9GZ904419      
pass0: 300.000MB/s transfers, Command Queueing Enabled

and

# camcontrol devlist
<ATA SAMSUNG HD103SJ 0001>         at scbus0 target 2 lun 0 (pass0,da0)
<Hitachi HTS723232A7A364 EC2OA60W>  at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass1)
<Hitachi HTS723232A7A364 EC2OA60W>  at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ada1,pass2)
<TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C SB02>    at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (pass3,cd0)
<Hitachi HDS723020BLA642 MN6OAA10>  at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (ada2,pass4)
<Hitachi HDS723020BLA642 MN6OAA10>  at scbus5 target 0 lun 0 (ada3,pass5)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Paul


----------

